# Im so sorry



## CalifornianKit (Sep 5, 2010)

My BEW 6 month old Chance left me today. My mom forced me to move him outside a few days ago and he got out of two cages and my moms dog killed him. I only had him for 2 or 3 months but i he was my favorite rabbit. He was so young and i feel like it was my fault he died because i didnt fight as hard as i could have to keep them inside when i knew they needed to be in here....

My brother even had the NERVE to come in my room and tell me that he knew what we were eating for lunch tomorrow. 

Im so sorry Chance. I love you


----------



## HerbyBear (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Are you okay?


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 5, 2010)

Not really but ill manage


----------



## cheryl (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh i am so very sorry for your loss...

Binky free little one..


----------



## butsy (Sep 5, 2010)

thats terrible, it isnt your fault. hope your okay


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. We're here if you want to unload. L&N


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It was not your fault that Chance passed away. You did the best that you could to keep him inside.

Binky free Chance


----------



## Jaded (Sep 5, 2010)

Im so sorry! My moms dogs have killed a few of my bunnies in the past when they had to be moved outside its terrible!
Lone Stars' Last Chance WOW he was a good looking bunny.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks you guys.


----------

